# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Erkan Mumcu Kimdir?

## ceyda

120148.jpg
Erkan Mumcu, 1963 yılında Isparta'nın Yalvaç ilçesinde doğdu. İlk ve orta öğrenimini Isparta ve İstanbul'da çeşitli okullarda tamamladıktan sonra İstanbul Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi'ni bitirdi. Mumcu, tekstil sektöründe de bir süre faaliyet gösterdi. 

1995 yılında Anavatan Partisi'nde politikaya atılan Erkan Mumcu 20. dönem Isparta Milletvekili olarak Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'ne girdi. Parlamento'da Araştırma Komisyonu Başkanlığı, Adalet ve Anayasa Komisyonlarının yanı sıra çeşitli araştırma ve soruşturma komisyonlarında da üye olarak görev aldı. 1995-1996 yıllarında Anavatan Partisi Genel Başkan Danışmanı olan Mumcu, 1997-1998 yılları arasında Anavatan Partisi Genel Sekreteri olarak partisinin karar organında yer aldı. Mumcu, yine 1998 yılı sonundan 1999 yılı Haziran ayına kadar partisinde Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı görevini yürüttü. 

Haziran 1999'da kurulan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti 57. Hükümeti kabinesinde Turizm Bakanı olarak yer aldı. 3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinde AK Parti'den milletvekili oldu. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı'nın ardından, Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı yapan Erkan Mumcu 15 Şubat 2005'de bakanlık görevinden ve AK Parti'den istifa etti. Anavatan Partisi'ne dönen Mumcu, tek aday olarak girdiği 4.Olağanüstü Kongre'de Genel Başkanlık'a seçildi. 

İngilizce bilen Mumcu, evli ve iki çocuk babasıdır. 

SİYASİ KARİYERİ 


1995 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ 20. DÖNEM ISPARTA MİLLETVEKİLİ 
1995-1997 : GENEL BAŞKAN DANIŞMANI 
1997 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ GENEL SEKRETERİ 
1999 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ GENEL BAŞKAN YARDIMCISI 
1999 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ 21. DÖNEM ISPARTA MİLLETVEKİLİ 
1999-2001 : 57. HÜKÜMET TURİZM BAKANI 
2001 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ GENEL BAŞKAN YARDIMCISI 
2002 : ADALET VE KALKINMA PARTİSİ 22.DÖNEM ISPARTA MİLLETVEKİLİ 
2002 : 58. HÜKÜMET MİLLİ EĞİTİM BAKANI 
2003-2005 : 59. HÜKÜMET KÜLTÜR VE TURİZM BAKANI 
2005 : ANAVATAN PARTİSİ GENEL BAŞKANI

----------

